# Service Vehicle Soon light reset



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does the car have a port under the cabin fuse box? If so most ODBII scanners will reset the codes as well as tell you what the code(s) are.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Without the codes, we're just guessing. Better code readers can tell you the "history" - codes that were set but have since been cleared. However, that history is for a limited time. So make sure it read it after the light has been on recently. It may not be effective if the last time was last week.


----------



## af01 (Jul 29, 2016)

According to the garage the reader displayed no codes so there was nothing to reset. 

The reader he was using was a snap-on reader. I would take it to a chevy dealer but there aren't any near me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Any GM or Opal dealer should be able to assist you. Opal's owned by GM. If you still are unsure Private Message our Chevy Customer Care account and ask their assistance finding a dealership near you.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

That garage is using generic ODB scanner that cannot access or do not recognizwe OEM DTCs. As said, contact GM/Opel dealer and they will pull the info for you.


----------



## af01 (Jul 29, 2016)

Does it sound normal that the light always comes on 5 miles into a journey?, it is not on constantly.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes, it is normal. ECU will flag certain DTCs only when engine operating temperature is reached. I am however not aware of eny DTCs that ECU will auto-clear on next start (what may be happens in your case). It will usually require few successfull tests on the faulting subsystem before do that.


----------



## sym (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a 2013 Cruze SW 1.7 diesel. Service vehicle soon and change oil soon came on and it was due a service so I had it serviced yesterday and a local garage According to Chevrolet, there is only 1 dealership in Scotland now and it's not near where I am. Only advisory was to clean the DPF which I kind of expected as I don't now do that may miles so this wasn't a surprise to me. Oil warning no longer appears but 'service vehicle soon' still comes up. When I asked them about this, they hooked up the diagnostics computer to the OBD port. Came up with a glow plug problem on cylinder 4. They advised to put some DPF cleaner in the diesel tank when I refuel then take it for a run down the motorway at > 3,000 rpm for 20 minutes to clean the DPF and then get back to them if still an issue. I did all that last night as requested but 'service vehicle soon' still showing up this morning so I think I'll be going back to see them about the gloplug problem :-(


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sym said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze SW 1.7 diesel. Service vehicle soon and change oil soon came on and it was due a service so I had it serviced yesterday and a local garage According to Chevrolet, there is only 1 dealership in Scotland now and it's not near where I am. Only advisory was to clean the DPF which I kind of expected as I don't now do that may miles so this wasn't a surprise to me. Oil warning no longer appears but 'service vehicle soon' still comes up. When I asked them about this, they hooked up the diagnostics computer to the OBD port. Came up with a glow plug problem on cylinder 4. They advised to put some DPF cleaner in the diesel tank when I refuel then take it for a run down the motorway at > 3,000 rpm for 20 minutes to clean the DPF and then get back to them if still an issue. I did all that last night as requested but 'service vehicle soon' still showing up this morning so I think I'll be going back to see them about the gloplug problem :-(


Welcome Aboard!

I would start your own thread in the diesel section as this is a generic issues subforum and they may not catch it.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Sham (11 mo ago)

af01 said:


> Hi! I'm hoping somebody might be able to help me.
> 
> I am in the UK and have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze. Last week the service soon light (orange car with spanner) came on the instrument panel and I took it to be serviced but even after they tried to reset the light by pressing the gas pedal 3 times whilst ignition on but engine off it still appears.
> 
> ...


hi...my name is sham, I'm from Malaysia, I'm also using car model 2012and same problems,did you have solve that problems?can you share here if you have way how to solve the problems, I'm still didn't know how to do, please someone can help me...


----------

